# Hiring in Syria?



## dblawre (Dec 1, 2014)

Im a firefighter EMT-B I want to go to Syria and help at one of the refugee camps, do they have any paid jobs to help in medical


----------



## dblawre (Dec 1, 2014)

WTEngel said:


> I am an employee of the SRCA, and I have been paid without difficulty, along with the rest of my co workers who have completed their processing.
> 
> I know there has been some difficulty with another contractor here, but I have had no difficulties with SRCA thus far.


I have airport firefighter firefighter 1 and 2 driver operator. emt-b, are they hiring and where


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 1, 2014)

I've moved your posts to a new thread as the one you posted in was from 2010 and your question deserved its own thread.


----------



## exodus (Dec 2, 2014)

dblawre said:


> Im a firefighter EMT-B I want to go to Syria and help at one of the refugee camps, do they have any paid jobs to help in medical



Your training says you're a critical care paramedic... What is it?


----------



## dblawre (Dec 15, 2014)

exodus said:


> Your training says you're a critical care paramedic... What is it?


well I'm a Emergency Medical Tech- Basic level, it is one level below a Paramedic, basically I have 12 years experience in emergency medical or on ambulances


----------



## dblawre (Dec 15, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I've moved your posts to a new thread as the one you posted in was from 2010 and your question deserved its own thread.


thanks Exodus


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2014)

I did the White House tour TWICE. Basically, I'm President....

:::face palm:::


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2014)

dblawre said:


> well I'm a Emergency Medical Tech- Basic level, it is one level below a Paramedic, basically I have 12 years experience in emergency medical or on ambulances



So you're an EMT-Basic, not a critical care paramedic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 16, 2014)

dblawre said:


> well I'm a Emergency Medical Tech- Basic level, it is one level below a Paramedic, basically I have 12 years experience in emergency medical or on ambulances


In some areas it's two levels below


----------



## dblawre (Dec 16, 2014)

yea transportjockey good point, I'm in Mississippi. they did away with emt-intermediate, and added emt-r which is responder, this redneck state is crazy, but yea I'm a basic, just got offered to go to Kwajalein as a airport firefighter -emt-b, so I might be going their, I scuba dive and surf so it might be a good experience, well i'm waiting on the final word, they have just verified my airport firefighter and driver operator and structural firefighter, it could be interesting, I would love to get my paramedic but I don't have the money and used up my government grant on a associate of arts degree, which is general studies,


----------



## dblawre (Dec 16, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> I did the White House tour TWICE. Basically, I'm President....
> 
> :::face palm:::


LOL, what does this mean, what in the world are you smoking, send me some


----------



## dblawre (Dec 16, 2014)

exodus said:


> So you're an EMT-Basic, not a critical care paramedic.


yea I have airport firefighter/driver operator fire apparatus and firefighter 1001-1-2 and emt-b, but I might be going to Kwajalein in marshal islands not sure yet, wonder what that would be like ?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 17, 2014)

:::::double face palm:::::



via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 18, 2014)

Orange jumpsuits


----------



## dblawre (Dec 21, 2014)

what is that picture about is their a problem in Kwaj in the marshal islands I thought it would be a cool experience and if they call back I will go


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

dblawre said:


> what is that picture about is their a problem in Kwaj in the marshal islands I thought it would be a cool experience and if they call back I will go


The point was that your training said Critical Care Paramedic, which you most certainly aren't.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 21, 2014)

It is clear to me now.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## dblawre (Dec 22, 2014)

a simple error which I fixed, I didn't even realize I made that mistake, it wasn't on purpose, well someone else could have brought it to my attention, but you people are *******s, I out


----------

